# Anybody Familiar With This?



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...line-by-rusty-spokes-beachcruis?ref=discovery


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 28, 2015)

nice idea but give me a phantom or 50s panther and that will be a better and smoother ride any day of the week!


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2015)

Isn't Rusty Spokes on here? Last time I was in his shop he had a few of these bikes in there. I think 7 or 8 years ago. Kind of surprised it wasn't mentioned on here when it was first posted on Kick Starter.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 28, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...line-by-rusty-spokes-beachcruis?ref=discovery




I am sure if you are really interested you could just call them...as Catfish said, it is a bike shop in Pacific Beach,CA and was a great little old shop building beach cruisers out of old bikes back in the day. The shop at one time was full of vintage parts and had been a favorite pick spot for many years. Has since morphed into a "new" bike shop full of the imports. 
Here are a couple of pics with Cabe regulars picking through the remains a few years ago...looks much cleaner now


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2015)

More interested if anybody can tell me about that bike.Thanks the same.


----------



## catfish (Feb 28, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> View attachment 199204
> View attachment 199205




I miss the old shop. I use to spend hours and hours in there digging threw parts. You can check his web site. His phone # should be listed.


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 28, 2015)

The shop moved a few months back. He got rid of all the old bikes and parts. The shop is strictly new bikes now.


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 28, 2015)

I thought I said that...maybe not clear enough


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 28, 2015)

That design without seat stays looks like it would give a pretty sloppy ride. Maybe modern alloys are stronger than I think, but would there not be a fair amount of play/sway turning and maneuvering with just chain stays and a spring?


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 28, 2015)

old hotrod said:


> I thought I said that...maybe not clear enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was looking at your pics and remembering when he had lots of stuff to dig through. Not anymore. The shop is literally down the street from me. I've seen the transformation. I've also seen lots of locals riding his new bikes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks Mike,I thought the same but wanted to see if anybody has actually ridden one. No big deal.


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> The shop moved a few months back. He got rid of all the old bikes and parts. The shop is strictly new bikes now.




Sorry to hear that. Not too many shops like that any more.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 1, 2015)

I remember he had the bikes when the pics were taken 4 years ago...we did short, quick test rides, they were ok, they are imported beach cruisers, not mountain bikes but the suspension worked for a sit down beach path cruiser...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2015)

I've known Dave for a long time and visited him last year. He holds many patents for this and other designs, and told me of his adventures visiting China to have the bikes made.  Sounded like it's been a tough road, I hope it works out.


----------

